# BYOPP - Build your own Push Pole



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Nice job capt jan it looks really good.

but i think you messed up in step one!! it says a FULL roll of paper towels. Your roll is clearly only half full ;D ;D

Really thought it looks like that push poll is the way to go, easy to assemble, light weight, and seams like it should be strong!!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Where can I get one of those stickers????


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a couple, once the project NMZ is done. I'll get you some


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

That is pretty darn cool. Neat set-up.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Awsome ... I'd have to invite my Favorite Police Lutenent over During Construction ...  (Ignorant Neighbors Smell Acetone ...)

Ill have to try using one of theese ... ( We need a polling Video )

Dave


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> it says a FULL roll of paper towels.  Your roll is clearly only half full ;D


I think his roll is half empty [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

I would also like a couple Mangrove stickers or decals, any ideas on where?


----------



## spitfire3270 (Mar 7, 2014)

Is there a reason not to use jbweld like the instructions say?


----------



## Bosun (Mar 11, 2016)

Is it possible to add a section to this pole later? I built one last year, but wish it was longer. Think I could cut off the tip and add a new ferrule and 4' blank?


----------



## edy (Aug 1, 2018)

iMacattack said:


> BYOPP - Build your own Push Pole
> 
> The Mangrove push pole by TFO are 56" carbon fiber sections are joined with "ferrules". The push pole that can easily be shipped right to your door. You then carefully put the pieces together using epoxy/cement and off you go!
> See Pushing the NMZ Skinny! for dealer and cost options.
> ...


thank you for this, very helpful!


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you for the guide. I am building my 24' mangrove today.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Bosun said:


> Is it possible to add a section to this pole later? I built one last year, but wish it was longer. Think I could cut off the tip and add a new ferrule and 4' blank?


You should be able to exactly as you are thinking. I was wondering the same thing as I was building my mangrove today. If I wore out a tip how would I replace it? Cut the tip off and glue a new one in. Should be no issues.


----------

